# Hyomax sub vs Imodium?



## DoeWDW (Oct 16, 2009)

I've been using Imodium to handle IBS-D flares. It was often taking 5 Imodium tablets to handle a typical flare.I asked my doctor if there was anything else I could take and he prescribed Hyomax sub 0.125 mcg AS NEEDED. He did say that if the flares were happening really often then take 1 tab every 4 hours. He also said I could take a tab BEFORE a flare if I was pretty sure that a flare was coming - haven't tried that yet. So has anyone else had to make this choice - hyomax sub vs Imodium - and what worked for you?I'm having a flare this morning and have taken 2 hyomax sub tabs in the past 2 hours to try to get things under control again. Imodium would probably take the same amount of time but I bet I'd be taking more tablets of Imodium.Thoughts?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They do two different things.The Hyomax sublingual is more for pain/cramps than for stopping up the diarrhea like Imodium does.So you may need some combinations. Sometimes relaxing the smooth muscles will prevent the diarrhea attack but it isn't likely to stop you up.Antispasmodics like the Hyomax are commonly prescribe to take 20-30 minutes before a meal and from what I've seen with a similar drug it usually does more good when you have it in place rather than trying to play catch up once the pain is bad.Antispasmodics are a little bit constipating, so that may be enough, but some people don't get enough diarrhea relief from them. On the other hand Immodium really doesn't do anything for the pain.


----------



## DoeWDW (Oct 16, 2009)

Very helpful information and explanation, Kathleen! I think I understand now.Since this was my first visit to my doc regarding IBS, he probably wanted to start me on something mild to see how it worked. He's also well-known for his opinion that "most issues" that are stress-related will go away on their own without treatment, once the stress eases, which it almost always does. I do not agree with this but that's his opinion.It sounds like the 2 meds work in different ways, so I could take them at the same time if need be.Thanks again!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Since the hyomax is a little constipating I would drop your Imodium dose down when you first try doing them together, but they can be used in combination.


----------

